

Ask HN: How do you market a Chrome extension? - zakelfassi

I recently launched a Chrome extension that adds audio voice commenting capability on top of Facebook, called &quot;Talk and Comment&quot;.<p>Question is, have you ever marketed correctly a Chrome extension? given the fact that they&#x27;re not being featured on the Chrome webstore.<p>Any real-life case would be appreciated.
======
hayksaakian
I have a chrome app (similar).

Make an informational website.

Basic "5 page site" with marketing information and documentation can be a
great source of drip traffic.

Make sure the "download" link is on every page and within reach.

The whole concept is similar to marketing an app, albeit on a different store.
Somebody else might know about how to get featured, and much like the app
store, that also certainly helps your numbers.

If I type "your extensions name" into Google, it's feasible to cover the first
page in properties related to your extension:

1 chrome store link

2 your marketing site

3 prominent app/extension review

4-6 social media pages

7 - 10 get creative

------
thekevan
The fact that a majority of the reviews you have so far mention you by name
makes it look like you encouraged friends and/or colleagues to post them.

~~~
zakelfassi
Never.

------
niftylettuce
i got wakeup.io in lifehacker within 24 hours of building it

you just have to be clever

we have chrome extension w/200 users

~~~
zakelfassi
Well ... TalkAndComment kinda got 600+ active users in 24hours. I might be
lucky, but not clever enough lol

------
benologist
LifeHacker and similar blogs?

~~~
zakelfassi
Similar blogs such as ...?

~~~
arikrak
[https://www.google.com/search?q=related%3Alifehacker.com](https://www.google.com/search?q=related%3Alifehacker.com)

------
danso
I have no experience. Just wanted to mention the prominent case of a solo
teenager winning a hackathon for her Chrome-extension relating to TV shows
[http://www.motherjones.com/media/2013/05/meet-17-year-old-
sa...](http://www.motherjones.com/media/2013/05/meet-17-year-old-saving-you-
game-thrones-twitter-spoilers)

I'm kind of kicking myself for not doing more chrome extension work. We
consume such a variety of information and Chrome has huge flexibility in
working with that info...seems to have a lot more potential usefulness in our
day to day lives, and plus, you don't have to learn a new IDE and language

~~~
zakelfassi
I do 80% on my recreational programming building Chrome extensions. It's
exiting, challenging, and really fun. Try it.

------
toiruto
you ask Moad to do it for you !!

